# EAR TAG info needed please



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Does anyone's fair use small RFID tags for their sheep and goats? If so, can you tell me the manufacturer of them so I can pass the info onto my extension office? My sheep have the larger tag that goes on every species- steers, sheep, goats, etc. They always get them caught and try to rip them out. Last week I was away on vacation and my wether sheep got his stuck in the gate and all but ripped it out. Now it is infected and really nasty. I am treating it with iodine, blukote, and pcn. It is getting better, but as a leader for the 4H, I suggested smaller tags for next year. They said they would consider them if I got the info.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The small premise identification tags are provided by the USDA (APHIS) and, I believe, they are manufactured by Premier One. The phone number is 1-866-USDA-TAG (866-873-2824).


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Are they RFID tags? I looked at their site and I can't see anything saying RFID, just regular tags...
I found a button type RFID tag from the USDA, but it has only small numbers on it, not large enough to identify the animal from a distance for the buyers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What does RFID stand for? Really Fun Identification Differentiation?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Nancy, Radio Frequency Identification

LoggyAcres, damned if I know!  I guess call the number and ask them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

To use the RFID tags, you'll need to buy the reader too. The radio frequency doesn't go far the reader has to be within about 15 feet of the tag.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, they already use RFID tags with the reader, but they are huge. Cattle sized. I have had problems each year with them sticking their heads where they don't belong and pulling the tag out of the ear...


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I know in Michigan we don't use RFID or TB tags in goats or sheep.
All you have is scrapie tags, each premises that breeds goats gets a specific number from the USDA and you tag all goats born on your property with your tags. That way they can track where I goat came from in case they test positive for scrapie. The only time they don't need tagged is if they are registered or tattooed. You can also tattoo the number into the goat.
We have the plastic hanging tags, but you can also get metal bar type tags.

I'm assuming what you mean by RFID tags are the round ones? In Michigan we use those for cattle.

I tried to attach pictures of the tags. The white plastic tags are what we currently have, the metal tags are about the same length as the white tags and close completely and the yellow ones are the ones we use on cattle only.

I'm not sure exactly what the regulations are in other states, I'm assuming they are the same but I really don't know.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Let's try the pictures again


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Where would put the tags on lamanchas? I think the whole tag thing is a little crazy. Usda will issue an alternative tatoo. I think the tags on goats are dangerous and very unattractive


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

The tags and tattoos on LaManchas go in the tail web. The only ones we have found that work in tails are the metal tags. 
We are ordering them soon, just have to get around to it.

I have seen more goats rip the plastic hanging tags out of their ears than the metal tags out of their tails.
I know people who tag even eared goats(nubians, nigerians, alpines, etc) in the tail web


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here, our goats and sheep have both scrapie tags and numbered RFID tags for the fairs. Yes, it is like the white one, but much larger. I will try to attach a pic of my sheep.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

The green tag is the one I am talking about.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

And yes, she has soremouth, poor baby! Came home from vacation last week to this


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> And yes, she has soremouth, poor baby! Came home from vacation last week to this


Feel you there fighting some my self have couple that have it


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> And yes, she has soremouth, poor baby! Came home from vacation last week to this


Same here... its running through all my wethers. Thankfully the doe has had it and so far they've all healed nicely. Campo phonique (sp?) Helps dry it up quicker and takes the itch out so they don't bother with it so much.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I saw on here today that people use an iodine solution as well. Plus b complex. Is any one thing better than another?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the Campo phanique or however its spelled the best.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

ok, thanks Dani


----------

